# DIY Aquarium



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello members.i am planning on building an 80 or 90 gallon fish tank and stand,would it be a lot cheaper if i hire somebody to do it,as i do not have the skills to build myself.
any advice on how to tackle this project will be greatly appreciated:bigsmile:


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Why don't you pick up used 90 gallon from the forum classifieds? I'm sure It'll be cheaper than you getting it built by someone.. Unless you have custom requirements...


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I will definitely suggest to buy one used, it will be a lot cheaper


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

if anyone knows anybody selling a 75-90 gallon with stand and for a reasonable price and able to deliver pls let them know i am interested.thanks


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

also check out king eds-fairly cheap tanks-some second hand.to build your own tank costs more-i know-i've built a few of them


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

you might want to try posting in the right sections, diy in the diy section, and classified if you're looking to buy


----------

